# AC reservation, and no roomies? D:



## Grimfang (May 11, 2008)

tl;dr? Skip to the row of X's.

So, I have a reservation for AnthroCon. Got a room at the Doubletree.

Originally, it was the getaway for me and my then-boyfriend. Well.. that imploded. So I've found myself here with a ticket to my first furry con ever, and I'm totally alone.

Right now, there's about a 90% chance this is all going to happen. I just need to the confirmation that my boss is going to give me the ok for the time off, although we already discussed that.

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Now.. I'm curious. If I do go ahead with this, I was wondering if there is anyone who needs a place to bunk for the weekend. June 26-29.

I'm fully plan on bringing booze and just having an awesome weekend there, but it may be difficult to do all by my lonesome.

If you may be interested, let me know, and I'll give you more info within the next week once everything becomes concrete.


----------



## Serykins (May 11, 2008)

I might be interested, just let me know the details once you get them.


----------



## Jelly (May 12, 2008)

I booked my room a while ago...

...but, are you sure you want someone you don't know to stay with you? You might be able to get them to change the room for a single (I think you'd actually luck out with getting a single moreso than a double - you might even be able to book into the Omni or the Westin [less likely, but whatever]). I don't know...sometimes scary things happen at these events.


----------



## Grimfang (May 12, 2008)

Ya.. I don't know what else to do.

It's damn expensive.

OK PAUSE THREAD.

Maybe I'll look into that. But, at the same time, I don't wanna go alone 

I might have one friend who can go, but I think she'll be preoccupied with her first real, professional job of awesomes.

I'm still able to make changes to, or cancel, the reservation, but I made a huge ass down payment and I don't want to let that go to waste.

If I get no roomy, I at least need to party some with any FA-goers who are there.


----------

